# Forum > News > Contests >  Pr3cious 50 Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon Giveaway

## Pr3cious

*COMPETITION IS* *CLOSED - 2012-09-03
**WILL NOT TAKE ANY NEW PARTICIPANTS 
*Have been over 2 months since we opened this giveaway, we feel like it has been a long time and it should be closed. The people who still have not gotten the mount, do not worry, we are working on sending instructions to your Skype/Email!*

[Horde]* Spectral Wind Rider/ *[Alliance]* Spectral Gryphon
*Europe Only**, 50 REP+*

*Pr3cious Free 50 SoR Mount Giveaway*
Scroll of resurrection is ending soon, according to Blizzard. Althought we don't know the exact date, Blizzard mentioned that SoR was a three month promotion, three months and 21 days ago. 
We want to give away 50 mounts to dedicated OwnedCore users before the promotion ends forever.


 

*Rules:* 

First 50 posters will get 1 mount free each.
 *Only members with** 50+ Rep may participate.*
*EUROPE SERVERS ONLY.*
 *You need to post exactly in my template. Template to reply to this thread:*
 


> I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
> My Skype/MSN is:


 *I MUST have your contact info here,* in order to identify its the real you I give reward to. *Posting twice is not allowed.*
You can get your free mount as soon as you post you want it. 
*Contest ends after 50 mounts have been handed out.*
  

*Breaking any of the rule will not get you any reward.*

*What to do now?*

Post here.
*Add me on Skype:* *Nash-Woods* or wait for me to add you.
Get your mount within few hours.
  

*History*
*Winners*

*Date Completed*


*-Ryuk-*
Completed 2012-07-10

*aionic11*
Completed 2012-07-10

*hackerlol*
Completed 2012-07-04

*Thunderofnl*
Completed 2012-07-04





*Kiyumi*
Completed 2012-07-05

*AfterDawn*
Completed 2012-07-15









*DanzaKuduro*
Completed 2012-07-10


*Synrithh*
Completed 2012-07-04




*Anotherfox*
Completed 2012-07-15


*Vaskebjørnen*


*Ravenheart*
Completed 2012-07-15


*smusen*
Completed 2012-07-15


*leozeul*
Completed 2012-07-27




*barthen*
Completed 2012-07-27




*Zomtorg*
Completed 2012-07-27

*Pukka*
Completed 2012-07-27

*Nyarly*
Completed 2012-07-27


*dj_cRaZy00*
Sending Skype/Email for instructions

*Killalots*
Sending Skype/Email for instructions

*[the Sills]*
Sending Skype/Email for instructions

*Vandra*
Sending Skype/Email for instructions

*Devanh*
Sending Skype/Email for instructions

*Cocopipe*
Sending Skype/Email for instructions

*pm234*
Completed 2012-09-14


*Fumi*
Sending Skype/Email for instructions

*Raham*
Sending Skype/Email for instructions

*someone32*
Sending Skype/Email for instructions

*Fadelol*
Sending Skype/Email for instructions

*Shadowsteppa*
Sending Skype/Email for instructions

*Falkeid*
Sending Skype/Email for instructions

*Poglia*
Sending Skype/Email for instructions

*tehserch*
Sending Skype/Email for instructions

*SpikeeeN*
Sending Skype/Email for instructions

*squee666*
Sending Skype/Email for instructions

*Nemonik*
Sending Skype/Email for instructions

*spawnfestis*
Sending Skype/Email for instructions

*Hank Moody*
Sending Skype/Email for instructions




































*I have the right to deny any Free Mount request without explanation given.* Common reasons is if you were rude to us before/flamed our selling topics/spamming us all the time to get it done.

*Have fun,*
*Pr3cious*
Skype: Nash-woods
MSN: [email protected]
MSN: [email protected]

----------


## Daleth

Mybad ....

----------


## Mashadow

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: MSN [email protected]

----------


## -Ryuk-

_I want 1x Spectral Gryphon._
_My MSN is: [email protected]_

----------


## aionic11

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: sergiorpereira1 / [email protected]

----------


## jebus47

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
my skype is jebus117

Nevermind guess you need 50+ rep  :Frown:  AND EU ONLY wow way to shut the little guys out!

----------


## hackerlol

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is:

----------


## Thunderofnl

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype is: Tunderofnl

----------


## Sarick

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider
My Skype is:xshame486

----------


## Harambeqt

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider.
My Skype is: Succy123

----------


## Nolixz

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: Nolixz1

----------


## NuxVomica

nvm.............

----------


## Xel

Deleted / Removed

----------


## Maccer

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: mark8b

----------


## lokz

''Only members with 50+ Rep may participate.''

Damn.

----------


## Synrithh

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: filip.malm

----------


## TOM_RUS

Removed...

----------


## Riddero

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: riddervold2

----------


## Riddero

i would really love to have that mount  :Frown: 
I know that i haven't got 50+ rep yet but you can look at my threads ive made, already posted 2 Guides & 1 Xmog List in 2 Days...
And ive been an active follower for years  :Smile:

----------


## Sephiroth

+Rep... Great Contest.... Wish I could get one, but I am USA  :Frown:

----------


## hackerlol

Thank you  :Smile: .
I have received my mount.

----------


## Synrithh

Thanks a lot!

Recieved the mount!  :Smile:

----------


## Stige

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype is:wiuwiuwe

----------


## Thunderofnl

got my spectral mount yesterday, forgot to post but doing it now  :Big Grin:

----------


## palage

damn, only 50+ peps... oh well  :Smile:

----------


## mariaaulman

Hey pre3ius,
good that your back on your business!



I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: the.urban.legend

Regards

----------


## BuloZB

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider
My skype is:bulo_pl

----------


## mariaaulman

The unfortunate thing is that also people with less than 50+ rep have purchased gametime from you pr3cious.
That restriction is kinda annoying  :Frown:

----------


## hoodboybene

I agree with Maria

----------


## Pr3cious

> The unfortunate thing is that also people with less than 50+ rep have purchased gametime from you pr3cious.
> That restriction is kinda annoying


We had a 100 Month Gametime giveaway recently aswell for everyone without restriction. This time we thought that without restriction, mount would go away very quickly, and only the first people who sees it will get them, which is a bit unfair. So we decided to put a 50 rep restriction, so that people who contributed to OwnedCore could get a reward. But dont worry I plan to give away more things later on. I hope you understand  :Smile:

----------


## Pnurt652

Fudge, just saw the 50+ rep -.-

----------


## Anotherfox

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype is: kelticfox

----------


## Maccer

Got it, +Rep3x

----------


## Errage

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype is: Errage

----------


## Ravenheart

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My MSN is: [email protected]

thanks  :Smile:

----------


## mariaaulman

> We had a 100 Month Gametime giveaway recently aswell for everyone without restriction. This time we thought that without restriction, mount would go away very quickly, and only the first people who sees it will get them, which is a bit unfair. So we decided to put a 50 rep restriction, so that people who contributed to OwnedCore could get a reward. But dont worry I plan to give away more things later on. I hope you understand


Sure. A little bit sad, though.
look forward to everything else you going to start!
Regards

----------


## cherry0706

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My MSN is: vivinahou 
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaah

----------


## smusen

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype Is: KakaoFox

----------


## Thaadevil

I want a mount!  :Big Grin: 
skype: Thaadevil96

I love hackerlol <3

----------


## Macpod

Good luck to everyone, sadly I don't have 50rep  :Wink:

----------


## leozeul

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype is: Leozeul

----------


## aionic11

Got it, thanks Pr3cious  :Big Grin:

----------


## SKUZZI

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype is: Skuzzi123321

----------


## rudydimacali

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype is: rudydimacali

----------


## Gramexer

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: Gramexer

----------


## bumbito

can i get 1 man ? thanks in advance.

My skype: jimbi1234.

----------


## barthen

I want 1x Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: supercharlyzard

----------


## Shadow67

I could use one to :P

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.

My MSN is: [email protected]

----------


## VictoRo

I want 1x Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype is: victordkhansen

----------


## Harambeqt

*Thanks for the giveaway and thanks for the mount!
+r!
*

----------


## Zomtorg

I want 1x Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype: baaatiissstaaa

----------


## Pukka

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: TehPukka / [email protected]

----------


## fenetic

don't think I have enough rep but I really want one!

----------


## Nyarly

_I want 1x Spectral Gryphon._
_My Skype/MSN is: NanaCry_

----------


## WizardTrokair

> _I want 1x Spectral Gryphon._
> _My Skype/MSN is: NanaCry_


Does this mean you're reactivating your account?  :Smile:

----------


## Hyourin

lacking 2 rep, but come on....  :Smile: 

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My MSN is: [email protected]

----------


## Vaskebjørnen

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My msn is: [email protected]
I think you already have me added though!

----------


## Pr3cious

PM'd every winner so far the instructions to get mount.

----------


## Classified

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: mr.fitzgerald2

----------


## hanour

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: [email protected]

----------


## dj_cRaZy00

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: djcrazy00

----------


## nicksmart

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: SKYPE: rubs1337

----------


## Pukka

The email for the SoR has been sent but you will need to complete it on your end.

----------


## Pr3cious

Completed *leozeul*, *barthen*, *Zomtorg*, *Pukka* and *Nyarly* just now. You can claim your mount in SoR History.

----------


## leozeul

Got It , Thanks Pr3Cious  :Smile:

----------


## Nyarly

Got my beauty : https://i.imgur.com/n6B1t.jpg

Thank you so much <3

I might really consider buying stuff from you when MoP comes, you're so much cheaper than everybody else and very trustworthy, thank you again !

----------


## Disphotic

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: kris_moe

----------


## Medivich

Nice contest!

----------


## Killalots

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: [email protected]

----------


## [the Sills]

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: viggy730

----------


## Vandra

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: [email protected]


But... Maybe too late  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Devanh

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype is: Jacob.da

----------


## Cocopipe

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: Ayub_tareen1992

----------


## darkayo

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: [email protected]

----------


## pm234

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: nourishlol

----------


## maikel233

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype is:maikel23350

----------


## bu_ba_911

Why only EU servers? :'(

I totally want a spectral Gryphon!!! lol

----------


## Fumi

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: Lordbuller <- skype

----------


## barthen

Already received my mount. Thank you!

----------


## kazoooka

I want a spectryl wind rider cause blizzard removed my gametime i bought from you!! ^^

Skype: Fudrael

----------


## VersaGER

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: imoen1337 <- skype

----------


## LuckLuka

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: luckluka1

----------


## Raham

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: dustinhabeatlefield

----------


## jaczar

could give accounts instead

----------


## someone32

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: adam.kovacs86

----------


## Fadelol

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype is: love9n

----------


## Xarvius

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.

( You alerady got my skype  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## firepong

same, why only Europe  :Frown:

----------


## Pr3cious

List updated, I will PM all of you who will get one mount free so far.

Will send via Ownedcore PM.

16 Slots left only!

----------


## Shadowsteppa

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: lewis_spencer

----------


## Falkeid

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: FalkeidCore  :Smile:

----------


## Poglia

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: poglia88

----------


## tehserch

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: ektier9

----------


## Razkaz

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: Kamoz,

----------


## Kailly

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: t3rmikk

----------


## SpikeeeN

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: spikeeen

----------


## Trygve

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: Trygvelangaaker (skype)

----------


## Nestade

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider.
My Skype is: nestade95

----------


## PQQT

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.

Im on your friend list on MSN already... Madrox Poot or PQQT..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Strawie

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.

Skype: Eboooi

----------


## squee666

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: [email protected]

----------


## Nemonik

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider
My Skype is : nemosythe

----------


## Bigmamma12

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon. Answer: Both, but if i need to make a decision, i want Spectral Gryphon. (;
My Skype is: Diablogeek My msn is: [email protected]

----------


## spawnfestis

*I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: spawnfestis1*

Thank you kind Pr3cious  :Wink:

----------


## CreativeXtent

who do i have to kill to get 50 rep ? lol

----------


## VersaGER

> List updated, I will PM all of you who will get one mount free so far.
> 
> Will send via Ownedcore PM.
> 
> 16 Slots left only!


Why you dont picked me? Because i havent 50 posts? 
Its sad if i must write some posts more to get it.

Your choice 


Greets 
Versa

----------


## Pr3cious

> Why you dont picked me? Because i havent 50 posts? 
> Its sad if i must write some posts more to get it.
> 
> Your choice 
> 
> 
> Greets 
> Versa


Its sad that you dont even spend 5 minute to read my rules in the first post and expect to win over others who read and meet the requirement.

----------


## Pr3cious

List updated. 7 People havent responded to my request for free Mount, if you dont PM me by 3 days your spot will be replaced for other winners.

Still some slots open. Will send instructions later today or tomorrow morning to the new winners  :Smile:

----------


## squee666

> Why you dont picked me? Because i havent 50 posts? 
> Its sad if i must write some posts more to get it.
> 
> Your choice 
> 
> 
> Greets 
> Versa


* Only members with 50+ Rep may participate.*

You failed to realise the reason its stated for 50+ rep is because Pr3cious is giving these mounts away for people who actually contributed to the site.

Yes you may have donator status but yea wow you paid money to get premium features this is unrelated, this is a gift to those who actually contributed to the site.

I mean look its free to those who actually contributed to the community. I admit I may have donated a few times for some epic exploits but at least I gave back also.

Look I have 50+ rep but I dont really care if i win or lose because its free and all you have to do is post. So stop giving members jip for something you jsut copied and pasted.

Side note thanks for gametime again Pr3cious my new issue is i keep repping you too much that I cant give you anymore for awhile :P

----------


## Hank Moody

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: Patgris  :Smile:

----------


## Bendiix

Good luck everyone  :Smile:

----------


## ene1980

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.^^ if the 50 isnt gone^^

----------


## nav4321

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is:justforyousales


Thanks

----------


## JomGod

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: Joachim.ekenes

You got me on skype  :Smile:

----------


## Ninifay

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
my msn [email protected]

----------


## VersaGER

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype is: Imoen1337

----------


## Pr3cious

List updated, 11 spots left  :Smile: 

Removed ones who didnt respond after few weeks.

----------


## Mengspace

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype is cory.meng

----------


## SpeedySaky

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon

skype is speedysaky

----------


## jebus47

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon

skype is jebus117

----------


## dazzidrood

I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon.
My Skype/MSN is: <edited>

edit: just realized that the contest is closed

----------


## mirdanek84

Shame it's over :S

----------


## Luckdogg2211

yea buit that a shame

----------


## canabis

_I want 1x Spectral Wind Rider/Spectral Gryphon._
_My Skype/MSN is: Skype: c4na8ix_

----------


## thaminder

i would like to get a gryphon  :Smile: )))

----------

